# My D1GP S15...



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

Not a skyline but a genuine nissan race car!

This is the D1GP S15 from Wise Sports

Here is a quick specs : Complete HKS engine (crankshaft, pistons, rods, cams, etc..), HKS FCon ECU, HKS induction kit, Hybrid HKS GT-RS, Yashio Factory header and complete exhaust, Nismo 6 speed gearbox, bilstein/swift suspension, carbon bootlid, kevlar bonnet&wings, bride bucket seats, takata harness, HKS boost controller, pivot additional gauges, volks wheels, and many many more...

A HUGE thanks to Ben @ GT-CULTURE.COM who made my dream come true, and who handle everything from A to Z.

Makato Sezaki, its former D1GP driver will fly to King of Europe Drift Edition, to drift it in exhibition to show us, what D1GP means....

Mike


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice .. enjoy it dude...... and another job well done by Ben


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

You must be a happy man.
Will you get it on the road or just for exhibition and track use?
Maybe you come to the german drift competition series with that monster and get the title?!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats on making my top 10 cars thats awesome! (Dude)  

drool drool


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

andreas -> we will register it for road use but it won't be an everyday car! may be we might come to the famous hockenheim drift challenge!

Mike


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

mmmm

thats one nice motor

K


----------



## Jenkski (Jun 11, 2004)

Ah, so that's why I saw it on the M20 (presumably heading to Dover) the other day. Beautiful car


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

Yep! we were returning from Donington to Dover!

Mike


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks great, and I love the text on the bonnet Japanglish - it's hilarious!

Ant.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

wow thats :smokin: !
   
a little mad too!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome man.
Must say I envy you a bit now, LOL.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

wow, thats an awesome car. id be drooling all over it(maybe)...


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That thing is sick. I wish we could get the S15 over here in the US.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That is so wicked,you must be over the moon with that car.

How much was it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

> How much was it if you don't mind me asking.


It's a specific deal with sponsors involved, so i'm sorry to keep it quiet.

Mike


----------



## M3_GT (Aug 28, 2003)

Call me when you want to sell it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah rite,ok,no probs mate.


----------



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

Small vid of our first attempt to drift it...

http://www.streetracingmania.com/castorftp/Video_S15_NEW.rm

Mike


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Belgium6 said:


> Small vid of our first attempt to drift it...
> 
> http://www.streetracingmania.com/castorftp/Video_S15_NEW.rm
> 
> Mike


Looking good man, but I would prefer hearing just the engine note.


----------

